# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Cosa si intende per Congruità e non Coerenza?

## Flucksky77

Se l'impresa, dopo il calcolo degli studi, risulta congrua e non coerente e di conseguenza non ci si adegua, si è lo stesso a rischio controllo dell' Ade?  :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Se l'impresa, dopo il calcolo degli studi, risulta congrua e non coerente e di conseguenza non ci si adegua, si è lo stesso a rischio controllo dell' Ade?

  Secondo me lo si è a maggior ragione ....  :Frown:

----------


## Flucksky77

cavolo, ma la non coerenza non si può adeguare !!! quindi se una risulta anche non congruo e si adegua la non coerenza non riesce mai a sanarla !!    :EEK!:

----------


## nuvola

dovrebbe essere cosi.. la cosa identica è per chi è invece congruo ma per alcuni aspetti non coerente....  :Confused:  
a questo punto se loro dicono che non sono soggetti a controlli gli studi congrui e quelli che si adeguano... forse non arrivano neanche a vedere la non coerenza... che dite? :Big Grin:

----------


## Flucksky77

Lo spero.....ho fatto un p&#242; di prove e ho molte imprese che risultano congrue e non coerenti !!!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> cavolo, ma la non coerenza non si può adeguare !!! quindi se una risulta anche non congruo e si adegua la non coerenza non riesce mai a sanarla !!

  Già. Sarebbe interessante capire come mai la singola ditta è incorente.....

----------


## Flucksky77

> Già. Sarebbe interessante capire come mai la singola ditta è incorente.....

  Lavoro principalmente con imprese di pesca , per tutte le imprese a cui ho applicato gli studi che risultano congrue e non coerenti, rilevo sempre lo stesso dato. cioè risultano essere incoerenti per quanto riguarda il "Valore aggiunto per addetto" sforano sempre di poco il limite massimo.  :Mad:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Lavoro principalmente con imprese di pesca , per tutte le imprese a cui ho applicato gli studi che risultano congrue e non coerenti, rilevo sempre lo stesso dato. cioè risultano essere incoerenti per quanto riguarda il "Valore aggiunto per addetto" sforano sempre di poco il limite massimo.

  Beh, tutto sommato, non è un dato preoccupante.  :Smile:

----------


## Flucksky77

> Beh, tutto sommato, non è un dato preoccupante.

  però, se non ho capito male leggendo il sole 24 ore, si è passibili di accertamenti da parte dell'Ade se non si è coerente giusto? o mi sbaglio?  :Wink:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> però, se non ho capito male leggendo il sole 24 ore, si è passibili di accertamenti da parte dell'Ade se non si è coerente giusto? o mi sbaglio?

  Non ti sbagli.
Però, dato il valore che hai citato .... c'è di peggio !

----------


## Flucksky77

> Non ti sbagli.
> Per&#242;, dato il valore che hai citato .... c'&#232; di peggio !

  ma allora non capisco perch&#232; diano l'oppurtunit&#224; di adeguarsi alla congruit&#224; e non alla coerenza.....proprio non lo capisco....questi studi di settore sono sempre pi&#249; complicati e inefficaci !!!  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ma allora non capisco perchè diano l'oppurtunità di adeguarsi alla congruità e non alla coerenza.....proprio non lo capisco....questi studi di settore sono sempre più complicati e inefficaci !!!

  Gli studi di settore hanno tutto, ma proprio tutto, che non va.
Però il discorso della incoerenza mi sembra ci possa anche stare ...  :Frown:

----------


## rubber78

Ho questo problema pure io... 
Per alcune ditte sono congruo e non coerente....non so come risolverlo...Giusto per curiostià ho provato ad aumentare i ricavi ed allora torna coerente...ma non ha senso... 
Questi studi sono sempre più catastrofici....

----------


## Robbie58

> Ho questo problema pure io...
> Per alcune ditte sono congruo e non coerente....non so come risolverlo...Giusto per curiostià ho provato ad aumentare i ricavi ed allora torna coerente...ma non ha senso...
> Questi studi sono sempre più catastrofici....

  Ci sono parecchi post in giro per il forum su questi argomenti. Prova ad usare la funzione "cerca". 
Ciao.

----------


## Niccolò

Grazie a Dio non ti fanno adeguare alla non coerenza  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Se il problema è una resa del personale superiore al tetto massimo, l'unica condizione per diventare coerenti è ridurre il fatturato  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rubber78

io la non coerenza ce l'ho su due indici su quattro...
Il valore aggiunto per addetto....(non ha lavoratori...)
Margine operativo lordo per addetto non dipendente... 
Entrambi sono bassi... 
Le analisi di normalit&#224; economica sono comunque coerenti..... 
Il problema &#232; che se fanno un controllo  come si difendono...

----------


## Sbrix

con il commercialista! :Big Grin:

----------


## cris

salve
questa incoerenza mi sta facendo impazzire: 
contribuente pavimentista Congruo e non coerente con la redditività, appena al di sotto del minimo, il cliente non vuole pagare un Euro in più di tasse, ma intervenendo sui dati extra-contabili non cambia di una virgola 
qualcuno può darmi una dritta, salvo strozzare il cliente  
                       grazie infinite

----------


## danilo sciuto

> salve
> questa incoerenza mi sta facendo impazzire: 
> contribuente pavimentista Congruo e non coerente con la redditività, appena al di sotto del minimo, il cliente non vuole pagare un Euro in più di tasse, ma intervenendo sui dati extra-contabili non cambia di una virgola 
> qualcuno può darmi una dritta, salvo strozzare il cliente  
>                        grazie infinite

  
Lascia tutto com'è, e magari scrivi qualcosa nelle annotazioni alo s.d.s.

----------


## denigiu

> Lavoro principalmente con imprese di pesca , per tutte le imprese a cui ho applicato gli studi che risultano congrue e non coerenti, rilevo sempre lo stesso dato. cioè risultano essere incoerenti per quanto riguarda il "Valore aggiunto per addetto" sforano sempre di poco il limite massimo.

  lavoro nero no?  :Wink:

----------


## cris

"Lascia tutto com'&#232;, e magari scrivi qualcosa nelle annotazioni alo s.d.s." 
ed &#232; vero ma non so cosa scrivere perch&#232; non capisco il VERO motivo della non coerenza 
                                          Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ed è vero ma non so cosa scrivere perchè non capisco il VERO motivo della non coerenza 
>                                           Grazie

  Questo sta a te. 
Individua qual è l'indice che non viene rispetato, studia quali elementi lo determinano, e spiega tutto nelle annotazioni. 
ciao

----------


## denigiu

> "Lascia tutto com'è, e magari scrivi qualcosa nelle annotazioni alo s.d.s." 
> ed è vero ma non so cosa scrivere perchè non capisco il VERO motivo della non coerenza 
>                                           Grazie

  Se la produttività per addetto supera il max calcolato è perchè probabilmente il volume d'affari da te dichiarato, non è compatibile in termini di produttività con il numero di occupati nell'attività, e in genere è sinonimo di impiego di manodopera non regolare. Ovviamente è una suppposizione, che in alcuni miei casi si è rivelata corretta.

----------


## cris

> Se la produttività per addetto supera il max calcolato è perchè probabilmente il volume d'affari da te dichiarato, non è compatibile in termini di produttività con il numero di occupati nell'attività, e in genere è sinonimo di impiego di manodopera non regolare. Ovviamente è una suppposizione, che in alcuni miei casi si è rivelata corretta.

  scusa ma non è la "produttività per addetto", ma la "redditivita" e non quella dei beni strumentali; purtroppo ho provato a cambiare di tutto extra contabili e non, ho cercato come viene calcolata da gerico e non trovo niente 
                              mah!!!!!!!! 
                         grazie cristina

----------


## rubber78

> scusa ma non &#232; la "produttivit&#224; per addetto", ma la "redditivita" e non quella dei beni strumentali; purtroppo ho provato a cambiare di tutto extra contabili e non, ho cercato come viene calcolata da gerico e non trovo niente 
>                               mah!!!!!!!! 
>                          grazie cristina

  Ho un problema simile...&#232; difficile perch&#232; la redditivit&#224; al di sotto dei livelli minimi aumenterebbe solo con l'aumentare dei ricavi. Vuol dire che quell'attivit&#224; non fa guadagnare abbastanza; anch'io non so se indicarlo nelle annotazioni, magari si potrebbe dire (se ha un magazzino) che ha acquistato troppo ed ora non riesce a vendere i prodotti acquistati e per non tenerli troppo in magazzino &#232; costretto a venderli ad un prezzo molto basso.... Non s&#242;..mi viene in mente solo questo...
Pure io nonostante lo studio risulti congruo, non riesco ad essere coerente.

----------


## denigiu

> scusa ma non è la "produttività per addetto", ma la "redditivita" e non quella dei beni strumentali; purtroppo ho provato a cambiare di tutto extra contabili e non, ho cercato come viene calcolata da gerico e non trovo niente 
>                               mah!!!!!!!! 
>                          grazie cristina

  Mi spiego meglio: se il tuo valore aggiunto per addetto supera il limite max, vuol dire che i soggetti impiegati nell'attività hanno una "resa" se così vogliamo chiamarla superiore rispetto a quella calcolata. Questo può voler dire che o gli addetti dell'azienda sono dei lavoratori eccezionali con una produttività fuori dal normale oppure che nell'azienda venga impegnata manodopera non in regola, la cui produttivià va ad addossarsi sui dipendenti in regola con il risultato che a questi ultimi viene attribuito un valore aggiunto eccedente rispetto al max.
Saluti Giuseppe

----------


## pettirosso

> Beh, tutto sommato, non è un dato preoccupante.

  so di un'accertamento fatto su di una ditta che non era coerente con tale indice (valore aggiunto per addetto) 
ovviamente l'accertamento non è stato fatto da studio di settore ma tale indice è servito per far rientrare l'azienda nelle liste di controllo come del resto servono tutti gli indici di coerenza ovvero ad aiutare l'ade a selezionare i contribuenti da sottoporre a controllo

----------


## denigiu

> so di un'accertamento fatto su di una ditta che non era coerente con tale indice (valore aggiunto per addetto) 
> ovviamente l'accertamento non è stato fatto da studio di settore ma tale indice è servito per far rientrare l'azienda nelle liste di controllo come del resto servono tutti gli indici di coerenza ovvero ad aiutare l'ade a selezionare i contribuenti da sottoporre a controllo

  Ho un accertamento in corso su di un'azienda congrua e coerente ad esclusione del valore aggiunto per addetto. Ma siamo proprio sicuri che il controllo sia partito dall'incoerenza? Come se la maggior parte dei contribuenti fossero congrui. Non farebbero meglio a controllare chi congruo non lo è affatto?  :Confused:

----------


## pettirosso

> Ho un accertamento in corso su di un'azienda congrua e coerente ad esclusione del valore aggiunto per addetto

  stesso caso del  mio collega

----------

